# BBC Little Buddy 2 (110V) Conveyor Dryer



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello all, what are you setting your speed on the dial to when printing plastisol? I currently have it on 10, but not sure if that is too slow....

Please advise,


----------



## easyteesprinting (Aug 6, 2016)

I can't believe no one has commented this post. I also have a BBC little buddy 2 conveyor dryer and no one else telling me what speed i should have the belt and the heat level for curing -_-


----------

